# waxing equip.



## kerbs (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey, just wondering if anyone knows good brands to look for in regards to base brushes, edge tuners, edge grinder, wax scraper (plexi vs. metal?), etc.
I`m looking for a friend for his birthday but he is more experienced in boarding than I am so any recommendations would be great (anyone know about Toko items? They sell them at Sportchek...)
I know for the majority you can just use household items (we did last time we waxed our boards) but I was looking for something he doesn't have to return to his mom all the time haha
Thanks!


----------



## The Last Laugh (Jan 4, 2011)

dakine makes this pretty dope tuning kit. comes with everything you would need for tuning and waxing your board in a case. I believe dogfunk.com has em for like $85. hope this helps.


----------

